# Hi From Yorkshire



## RTW (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Just a quick note to say hello  
Fresh owner of a Mk 1 VR6 Quattro, not my normal choice of motor tbh, LR Discoverys and kit cars being more the norm here lol!
I know absolutely diddly squat about them, so will be searching the forum no doubt, especially as warning lights seem to be appearing daily...
Code reader first on the list, so if anyone has any recommendations before I hit the search bar I'm all ears 

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richard, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
VCDS is the ultimate but costly. Depends what you wish to achieve.
https://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCV23.html

https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/index.php
VCDS lite, Has it's limitation

or OBD Eleven for Android 1st Gen or 2nd Gen for iOS
https://obdeleven.com/en/home/10-obdele ... 05103.html
Hoggy.


----------



## RTW (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi, 
Thanks for that, looks like there are one or two decent options then.
The Ross Tech platform looks to be well respected.

I also came across these while searching too
https://www.anceltech.com/product/list? ... 1525819392

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## RTW (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks 8)


----------

